# LCR meter recommendations?



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My next speaker project has me needing to unwind an inductor to get the proper value. 

Despite all my fancy test equipment at work, we never work with inductors, so we don't have one.

I figured this was a good time to get one. I've seen prices from $40 to $300. 

What are you guys using and do you like your particular model?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm using an IET DE-5000. I haven't used it much yet, but I like what I've seen so far. The only quibble I have so far is that the short-circuit calibration is somewhat finicky. If I clip the alligator leads to each other directly, I can never get a valid short-circuit cal. But if I clip them both to a resistor lead to form a short, the short-circuit cal is fine. My guess is that when the alligator clip leads are clipped directly to each other, a loop of non-negligible area is formed, because they meet each other at right angles. When they are both clipped to a resistor lead, the alligator clip leads are parallel and snug against each other (with rubber insulation), giving minimal loop area.

EEVblog has video reviews of several, including the IET. The IET DE-5000 video review is here. The list of all EEVblog videos is here. A text search for "LCR meter" on the latter page turns up several, but I have only viewed the one for the IET.

I got the IET through Amazon, who I think has it drop-shipped from IET directly.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like a nice meter, but that may be a bit out of my price range. I'm looking for $100 or cheaper. Parts Express has one and there's a cheaper one on MCM but I didn't know anyone who has it and likes/dislikes it.


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

I looked around a bit for less expensive ones and found this thread on EEVblog that discusses them. The only low-cost one I found that people aren't complaining about is the AADE L/C meter. At $130, it does not meet your $100 requirement, and does not measure resistance, but has good accuracy specs. The web page has links to a number of reviews (which I assume are positive but I have not read them).

That EEVblog forum post also lists several other alternatives that might be worth checking out.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

If you don't mind needing a computer to operate it, I'd recommend a Dayton WT3. LC measurements are one of the simple bonus features you get, the software package will allow you to do much much more in the way of DIY... At the same time it isn't a nice hand held or bench top meter, though it is just $100.

Edit: that being said, I wonder if REW would pickup a simple coil in the T/S params test as Le for a driver. In fact, I bet it's worth a try... It might get upset when it doesn't see other stuff like an Fs point. I'm not sure, I've never used REWs T/S analyzer before and I'm not sure how it's written to analyze the impedance data.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

I have this cheap LC meter and it's just fine for speaker building.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=390-570

Only down side with other electronic is that capasitance readings are only up to 200uF, but that is more than enough with speakers.

I use Atlas ESR60 for caps, esr is must when checking used caps in circuit.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a jig I used for speaker workshop a while back that did the same thing as the Dayton speaker tester. It is just a pain to set up, as I have to have an amp, the jig, external sound card, etc. If I had a dedicated space for testing and such, I'd use that -- but since all my stuff is laptop/portable it can be a pain to setup and tear down all the time.

Haven't tried REW for T-S testing. Might give that a try.

thanks for all the input, guys!


----------

